# Can someone explain Seidokan Karate ?



## crazydiamond (Aug 6, 2015)

I see some discussion on history lineage and basic understanding that it takes karate and also has various locking and weapons work. However I wonder if someone might provide a more expanded or practical explanations. Examples does it include grappling? Does training use gloves and contact, what kind of weapons does it work with, how does it differ from other martial arts or self defense fighting?


----------

